

Heist (Scheme in Ruby) 0.2 adds proper list support, better documentation - ionfish
http://blog.jcoglan.com/2009/04/02/april-fool-area-man-releases-worlds-slowest-scheme-interpreter/

======
wheels
...running in JRuby in VMWare on an EC2 instance for an abstraction on an
abstraction on an abstraction on an abstraction on an abstraction.

~~~
gills
That made my day :)

------
stcredzero
Funny, how the more powerful and elegant a language is, the easier it is to
implement.

~~~
antiismist
True. With scheme, you'd only need to implement the core forms to get started:
(LAMBDA, SET!, IF, DEFINE & QUOTE)

